# Made a lier out of me !



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I have been so proud of Puddles, barking when he needs to potty and such bragging rights I had.  

Last night, he would not do any thing outside but smell the grass. Well, 10 mins later on the den floor he did his little thing. I spanked his hinney and in the crate he went. h34r: He cried for about 5 minutes, when I gave in and released him his face was wet. This morning he did the same thing.....grrrrrrr...back in the crate. Just got back from lunch and took him out, he did his business...woohoo! Lots of love, huggs and treats for a job well done.









I am never going to respond to another training post or brag again.







It always puts a hoax on me.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I totally feel ya'll!







As soon as I praise them on this site, potty they go inside the house. Lil FREAKS!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Well thank you Nichole. To bad we can't program our babies. 

A little while ago I was whispering in Puddles ear "grass is for #1, carpet is to play on" "you got that". Don't know if he did, but got a nose licked. :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Nichole,
I feel your PAIN!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I would just like to add that the same thing happens to me when I write on here out of pure frustration over a problem. 

I sometimes think she "reads" what I'm posting - because she starts behaving as soon as I complain (and vice versa of course!







)


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Oct 24 2004, 10:05 AM
> *Well,  10 mins later on the den floor he did his little thing. I spanked his hinney and in the crate he went.  h34r:  He cried for about 5 minutes, when I gave in and released him his face was wet.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13062*


[/QUOTE]

Just a suggestion....I never gave Zoe any attention (negative or otherwise) when she had an accident. I only gave her attention when she went in the right place through lots of praise and treats. I got her at 12 weeks and she was completely potty trained by 15. 
I can't remember the last time she had an accident (knock wood) but if she did I would just clean it up and ignore her. 
Maltese are very sensitive little animals and I've heard a lot that negative reinforcement is not a productive way to train them. Maybe next time Puddles goes in the wrong place you could try ignoring him...?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brittany Lot+Oct 25 2004, 04:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a suggestion....I never gave Zoe any attention (negative or otherwise) when she had an accident. I only gave her attention when she went in the right place through lots of praise and treats. I got her at 12 weeks and she was completely potty trained by 15. 
I can't remember the last time she had an accident (knock wood) but if she did I would just clean it up and ignore her. 
Maltese are very sensitive little animals and I've heard a lot that negative reinforcement is not a productive way to train them. Maybe next time Puddles goes in the wrong place you could try ignoring him...?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13221
[/B][/QUOTE]

Although Brinkley does get occasional nose or bottom taps...I call them loving attention getters...he is more receptive when I do the harsh "no", "bad puppy"-sometimes I give time out...sometimes I ignore...that doesn't seem to have the same effect with him...he understands the voice tone better than anything. His taps usually come when he will not let me have something that is in his mouth that he is not supposed to have...or growling...won't let the cat's ear go...etc.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Oct 24 2004, 01:05 PM
> *I have been so proud of Puddles, barking when he needs to potty and such bragging rights I had.
> 
> Last night, he would not do any thing outside but smell the grass. Well,  10 mins later on the den floor he did his little thing. I spanked his hinney and in the crate he went.   h34r:  He cried for about 5 minutes, when I gave in and released him his face was wet. This morning he did the same thing.....grrrrrrr...back in the crate. Just got back from lunch and took him out, he did his business...woohoo!   Lots of love, huggs and treats for a job well done.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh gosh.... that punishment seems so harsh. Please get a book on potty training. PetSmart has some good ones. There is no book around that would ever recommend spanking a baby for not getting potty training right. He probably has no clue what he has done wrong. It can take many months for a baby to be potty trained. I don't mean to be harsh or critical.... I just know how sensitive these little guys are and it just breaks my heart to think of them being punished for not "getting" the potty training just right. You say his face was wet... from crying... That makes me so sad










That's great that you give him lots of attention and love for a job well done, but if he makes a mistake it is your fault not his. You brought him in the house before he had done his business outside. Sometimes they are just stubborn and it takes a while. I remember when I was training Kallie to go on pads in my laundry room. When I would come home for lunch I would take her in there and shut the door. I would stay with her and sometimes my whole lunch hour was spent in there until she finally went. But I knew I could not leave that room until she had "pottied".

Also, one thing that might help is to get a word to use to let Puddles know what you want him to do. Just as soon as he starts to urinate, say your word... something like "Hurry" said very distinctly in two syllables. Say this everytime he goes. Then start using it whenever you want him to go. I have used this method for my first Maltese, Rosebud, and for Kallie and Catcher and once they "get it" it really works great.

Hope things get better.....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 26 2004, 12:55 PM
> *I use the phrase "Wanna go potty?" for Toby.  Well, if you have read several of the other posts, you'll know that I am having a terrible time getting him potty trained, but hubby and I are still plugging away at it.  So we have this theory that when we say, "Wanna go potty?" translates to Toby as "Wanna go outside and play?"  He get so excited and starts jumping around.  Anyway, this just dawned on me yesterday.  I was in the living room (which is centrally located in the house) and I asked Toby if he wants to go potty and he became his usual jumpy/excoited self, BUT he takes off running towards the back of the house--to the office.  It struck me at that moment, that he still doesn't get what is going on.  I mean shouldn't he have took off towards the back door?   :wacko:   I don't think he will ever catch on!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13329*


[/QUOTE]

Nichole, maybe I can help a little....I can understand that if you say in a happy voice "Wanna go potty?" he would think it is indeed an invitation to go out and play. 

The way the "word" works is you say it when you want them to go "NOW"!!... right this moment.. you only say it when he is at the spot where you want him to go.

So, you can say the part about going outside or whatever but when he starts sniffing around, then you would use your "serious" word. I like "hurry" because if other people hear me it sounds OK. So, at first, the instant he starts "going" you say your word over and over in a sort of monotone... "hur-reey", "hur-reey".....

You should do this every time he goes and eventually he will go on cue. I promise you this works. If I put Catcher on his pad and say the word, he will squat and out will come one drop... but he'll "go" for me with the magic word.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I believe in the rolled up newspaper method of housebreaking.....If your puppy has an accident, hit YOURSELF over the head with it! Most so-called accidents are a result of owner failure!

I think you're right about asking Toby if he wants to go potty. He has no idea what you're talking about. If you just take him out at set times, without all the hoopla, and then say "go potty", he'll catch on quickly.

Spanking him or punishing him won't work. Spanking can even injure him and putting him in his crate like a human child won't accomplish anything. Dogs have a short attention span. He'll have no idea why he is being forced to stay in his crate, away from the fun, and will then learn to hate his crate.

Positive reinforce is the key to success.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi has an accident the other night late he went number 2 drippy next to the wee wee pad i mean somethng made me get up to check on him since it was 2am in the morning and he wasnt on the bed and thank god cause it was dripping down his frame i had to clean him, and clean and resolve the carpet , i attribute it to him being nervous since i was crying all week over my dad so i didnt yell at him because truthfully it looks to me he tried to make the wee wee pad he just missed it lol he is superb i would say 90% of the time ...sometimes he does it ob purpose when he is mad about something i always know when he will do a miss but this time i really think he was sad with me


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 26 2004, 02:12 PM
> *I believe in the rolled up newspaper method of housebreaking.....If your puppy has an accident, hit YOURSELF over the head with it! Most so-called accidents are a result of owner failure!
> 
> I think you're right about asking Toby if he wants to go potty. He has no idea what you're talking about. If you just take him out at set times, without all the hoopla, and then say "go potty", he'll catch on quickly.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Do I ever agree with you!! You are soooo right! I needed that newspaper for myself today. I was not feeling well so I came home from work at lunchtime and got in bed and my babies joined me. We all slept for a couple hours and then when we woke up, Catcher (6 months old) was jumping around on the bed and I kept thinking that perhaps I should take him to his potty pad. Well, before I could get the energy to do that, he urinated on the bed! It is especially a mess because I have a down comforter and the urine went deep inside with all the down.... What a mess.... Well, it is my fault for not taking him to his pad when he woke up... shame on ME!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

These post makes me sound like I am a witch and its not even Halloween yet. 
You guys make it sound like I beat him and no way was it any where near that. Don't think he even knew I spanked him (tap on bottom). But when he does wrong, he does go in the crate. Its time out for him there, since he sleeps with me. 

Puddles is well taken care of and loved very much? I have purchased many books on potty training as well as the one from PetSmart. Not counting the endless web sites on the subject. Thats how we have gotten this far with the training. He has not had an accident on the carpet, since that night. 

Any way, just wanted to defend myself.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Oct 26 2004, 07:00 PM
> *These post makes me sound like I am a witch and its not even Halloween yet.
> You guys make it sound like I beat him and no way was it any where near that. Don't think he even knew I spanked him (tap on bottom). But when he does wrong, he does go in the crate. Its time out for him there, since he sleeps with me.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

For what it's worth, Tuffy gets a few taps to the butt from me every once in a while. I really don't think it's wrong to give them a little spanking. Tuffy has responded well to it so it works for us. So, personally, I don't think you did anything wrong.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Oct 26 2004, 10:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, Tuffy gets a few taps to the butt from me every once in a while. I really don't think it's wrong to give them a little spanking. Tuffy has responded well to it so it works for us. So, personally, I don't think you did anything wrong.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13403
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ditto here...I think it was all about your "word choice"







Taps work for us when needed also...he def. isn't "abused" ha ha...in fact hubby laughs when I do it...







He says, "THAT was really effective!" <_<


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I certainly don't think any of you are abusing your babies!! But I have a long book shelf full of dog training books and there is not one that says anything about hitting a dog in any way as being an effective or humane training method. 

Some say that a dog should only see your hand as giving love and to not ever be "trained" to become afraid of your hand. These are "mainstream" books.

Some of my favorite books are by the Monks of New Skete. I highly recommend them... _How To Be Your Dog's Best Friend_, _The Art of Raising A Puppy _and one by one of the monks who left the abbey, _Civilized City Canines_. These books help us understand the mind of the dog and how they interpret things we say and do to them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No one thinks you are a witch! Housebreaking can be a very frustrating experience. 

In the "old days" (how well I remember them!) the way to housebreak dog was to spank, scold, rub their nose in it, etc. As Sher said, nowadays mainstream thinking is more towards postive reinforcement, than negative. I have also heard that from many dog trainers, that you should never use your hand to punish in any way or you run the risk of your dog getting head shy or afraid of your hand. That's why trainers prefer collars designed for correction on big dogs so the dogs gets the correction, but doesn't associate it with his human.

Clicker training is also very popular now. They teach classes and have vidoes, too.

My personal "thing" is that every puppy needs some sort of puppy kindergarten or personal training. It's a wonderful bonding experience for both of you and it's amazing once you learn how to properly train your dog, how eager they are to follow your lead. So many problems in young adult and older dogs are a result of "owner failure" so to speak and are so much harder to correct later on.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I spank my skin kids too when they need it-(and it is more than a "tap")...many now-a-days don't agree with that....to each his/her own...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 26 2004, 11:55 AM
> *I use the phrase "Wanna go potty?" for Toby.  Well, if you have read several of the other posts, you'll know that I am having a terrible time getting him potty trained, but hubby and I are still plugging away at it.  So we have this theory that when we say, "Wanna go potty?" translates to Toby as "Wanna go outside and play?"  He get so excited and starts jumping around.  Anyway, this just dawned on me yesterday.  I was in the living room (which is centrally located in the house) and I asked Toby if he wants to go potty and he became his usual jumpy/excoited self, BUT he takes off running towards the back of the house--to the office.  It struck me at that moment, that he still doesn't get what is going on.  I mean shouldn't he have took off towards the back door?  :wacko:  I don't think he will ever catch on!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13329*


[/QUOTE]
I'm sorry you're having such a difficult time with it. I personally have no expertise on this issue, but I have read just about every book on the subject. I guess my observation is that you are trying to teach Toby to potty on command before he has master the basic "this is where I want you to potty" association. I think maybe he needs to recognize his special place first, before you try to teach him to potty on demand. From what I've read, praise him by saying, "Good Toby" or "Good Boy" and "Go Potty" or whatever phrase you want him to learn. But you cannot ask him if he wants to go potty, because then he'll associate that question with being let out only, and not necessarily potting. Does that make sense? I guess what I'm trying to say is don't use your "on demand" phrase until he has actually begin to tinkle or poo. Good luck to both of you!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 27 2004, 07:43 AM
> *My personal "thing" is that every puppy needs some sort of puppy kindergarten or personal training. It's a wonderful bonding experience for both of you and it's amazing once you learn how to properly train your dog, how eager they are to follow your lead. So many problems in young adult and older dogs are a result of "owner failure" so to speak and are so much harder to correct later on.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13418*


[/QUOTE]

i have a question

jongee had basic training when she was 5 months old (shes 10 mths now) she was so smart during class..the trainer said she was the ace student coz she was the only puppy that was the brightest in the class .. she was such a good girl

but i call her two faced

the thing that makes me kinda frustrated is that she was so quiet and good during the classes ,but once we got home when OTHER PEOPLE are around she went crazy again and pretends she doesnt listen to me..after all that training and being a good girl during class !!

one of the main reasons for her training is coz i have 2 roommates and she goes crazy with them..she nips, bites their clothes and they dont like it .. i cant take any more training classes at the moment coz of my school schedule but until now, she still doesnt listen to me when my roommates are playing with her..she gets too rough and im right next to her screaming "sit" "no!" "stop it" but she doesnt listen..

any suggestions?

i know its my fault for her behavior but even when i asked the trainer , jongee is so quiet in front of her so she doesnt really see how big this issue is..i just dont know what to do~









she usually listens to me when we are alone...i still train her so she doesnt forget

but when my roomates are out in the living room thats when she goes out of control..she just doesnt listen to me !! i want her to stop jumping on them and "bugging" them but she thinks its play time when she sees them and starts nipping etc

i told them they should tell her NO and kinda tap her but nothing works..

im just hoping she'll grow out of it but i need to really really train her out of this..am i just spoiling too much??? i do think that i show her that i dont like things she is doing only when she does things that she shouldnt be doing..she gets it right away that she should stop it, ONLY WHEN WE ARE ALONE

but the only problem is when PEOPLE ARE AROUND !! she doesnt listen !!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just read my post, and I left out something. Do not use your on demand phrase unless you want him to potty at that exact moment. For example don't ask him Want to go potty? unless you're prepared for him to do it at that moment. You've successfully taught Toby that "wanna go potty?" means let's go play. I guess dogs aren't forward thinkers...but they are awfully cute.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Oct 27 2004, 01:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a question

jongee had basic training when she was 5 months old (shes 10 mths now) she was so smart during class..the trainer said she was the ace student coz she was the only puppy that was the brightest in the class .. she was such a good girl

but i call her two faced

the thing that makes me kinda frustrated is that she was so quiet and good during the classes ,but once we got home when OTHER PEOPLE are around she went crazy again and pretends she doesnt listen to me..after all that training and being a good girl during class !!

one of the main reasons for her training is coz i have 2 roommates and she goes crazy with them..she nips, bites their clothes and they dont like it .. i cant take any more training classes at the moment coz of my school schedule but until now, she still doesnt listen to me when my roommates are playing with her..she gets too rough and im right next to her screaming "sit" "no!" "stop it" but she doesnt listen..

any suggestions?

i know its my fault for her behavior but even when i asked the trainer , jongee is so quiet in front of her so she doesnt really see how big this issue is..i just dont know what to do~









she usually listens to me when we are alone...i still train her so she doesnt forget

but when my roomates are out in the living room thats when she goes out of control..she just doesnt listen to me !! i want her to stop jumping on them and "bugging" them but she thinks its play time when she sees them and starts nipping etc

i told them they should tell her NO and kinda tap her but nothing works..

im just hoping she'll grow out of it but i need to really really train her out of this..am i just spoiling too much??? i do think that i show her that i dont like things she is doing only when she does things that she shouldnt be doing..she gets it right away that she should stop it, ONLY WHEN WE ARE ALONE

but the only problem is when PEOPLE ARE AROUND !! she doesnt listen !!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13490
[/B][/QUOTE]

When Jongee jumps on your roommaate have them ignore her and take a step back. They keep doing this until Jongee sits/lays down. Then they can praise her like heck. This will take work but eventually Jongee should learn that if she wants them to pet her she has to sit or lay down.

As for the playing rough, as soon as she gets rough have them get up. Play time is over for 5 minutes. Also if she bits have them say "Ouch!" loud, not scream, but just say it loud enough to get Jongee attention. As soon as they say that they get up. After a while Jongee should learn that if she gets rought play time ends.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 27 2004, 01:32 PM
> *When Jongee jumps on your roommaate have them ignore her and take a step back.  They keep doing this until Jongee sits/lays down.  Then they can praise her like heck.    This will take work but eventually Jongee should learn that if she wants them to pet her she has to sit or lay down.
> 
> As for the playing rough, as soon as she gets rough have them get up.  Play time is over for 5 minutes.  Also if she bits have them say "Ouch!" loud, not scream, but just say it loud enough to get Jongee attention.  As soon as they say that they get up.  After a while Jongee should learn that if she gets rought play time ends.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yes i have tried that
















im always right next to her saying "NO" etc and roommates tried ignoring her and taking a step back but jongee just chases them and starts biting their toes or pants...she thinks everything is play..when roommates tell her to sit she does now but only lasts 2 seconds..she pounces up again and biting happens again...argh!!

and the whole time im there trying to stop her or i just pick her up and give her a time out (which doesnt really work either)

im gonna try squirting water on her next time... h34r:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Have you tried the pennies in a can? You place a 10 pennies or so in a empty pop can and tape the opening closed. Whenever Jongee does the biting or jumping say no but at the same time you shake the can. 

I've never used this method so I might have it wrong. Is this right?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 27 2004, 01:58 PM
> *Have you tried the pennies in a can?  You place a 10 pennies or so in a empty pop can and tape the opening closed.  Whenever Jongee does the biting or jumping say no but at the same time you shake the can.
> 
> I've never used this method so I might have it wrong.  Is this right?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13502*


[/QUOTE]

yes i think ur right..ive heard of that method before

but unfortunately one of jong-ee's toy is an empty plastic film case with pennies in it..she loves playing with it..im kinda scared if i use that she'll get confused..

i'll see what happens..my roommate hasnt come out of her room yet so jongee hasnt had a chance to "attack" yet.. <_< 

i'll see what happens with the water squirting..

i did try the water squirting when she was a baby but it didnt have much effect so i stopped and never used it again..i'll try it again this time... thanks for your replies !!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i try sometimes to reprimand Maxi but i swear he yells right back at me its the funniest thing he is still doing that luny humping at 8pm every night so last night i said no no no maxi and i tapped his behind and he yelled at me in furbaby language and than went to the edge of the bed pouting so of course i was like maxi mommy is sorry like the wimp i am when it comes to him , i laugh sometimes to myself because i cant believe what a pushover i am


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Oct 27 2004, 02:43 PM
> *i try sometimes to reprimand Maxi but i swear he yells right back at me its the funniest thing he is still doing that luny humping at 8pm every night so last night i said no no no maxi and i tapped his behind and he yelled at me in furbaby language and than went to the edge of the bed pouting so of course i was like maxi mommy is sorry like the wimp i am when it comes to him , i laugh sometimes to myself because i cant believe what a pushover i am
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

When Lexi barks I tell her to be quiet or say no bark and she talks back at me. I didn;t even notice it, at first. My mom pointed it out to me. After I say Quiet or No Bark Lexi does one more bark/grumble but it is kind of muffled. Kind of like she is grumbling to herself and she doesn't want me to hear it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats EXACTLY what happened on Dog Whisperer last night. Cesar Millan was like "he's getting the last word, dont let him get the last word". LOL. it happens to us too!! :lol:


----------

